# Acrylic duck calls for sale no trades



## ChiefAutoParts (Sep 20, 2007)

Time to thin out the ol' collection a tad...

First is an Echo cocobola Timber call. Single Reed. Probably about an 8/10. Brass band is scratched. Original box and non original bag included. Asking $85 shipped.

Buck Gardner Bass boat red and white pearl swirl Spitfire. Asking $45 shipped. Original box and original bag included. 9/10

Buck Gardner mallard green and ivory acrylic Spitfire with original box and original bag included, asking $35 shipped. 9/10

If I'm off on my prices, please make me a reasonable offer and maybe we can get a deal worked out.

PayPal accepted, money orders considered, no checks.

Thanks


----------

